# Male's cere with white around the nostril



## Tash (Jul 4, 2014)

One of my male budgie's cere suddently turned white neat one of the nostrils. Is it normal or it's some illness/deficiency? Sorry if it's a silly question, but couldn't find any information about this.


----------



## aluz (Jul 24, 2011)

Hi there! 

Your budgie is perfectly fine, the little discolouration on the cere is normal and indicates that your male is currently out of breeding condition.
He's absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## Pegg (Jun 7, 2011)

He's gorgeous!


----------



## Tash (Jul 4, 2014)

Thank you very much for the replies. I'll stop worrying.


----------



## aluz (Jul 24, 2011)

You're very welcome!


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*I agree with Ana regarding your little fellow.
By the way, he is really cute! What is his name? *


----------



## shanebudgie (Feb 5, 2016)

:albino: he is so very beautiful,thanks for sharing the lovely photo.blessings and looking forward to some more photos 1 day.


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

He is absolutely beautiful and I agree with Aluz


----------



## bluewing (Feb 6, 2016)

Gorgeous boy! I'm with everyone here when they say, "more pictures please". I'd love to see him from other angles, full bodied.


----------

